# San Jose, CA - player seeks group, D&D any setting



## aboyd

I'm in my 30s.  I don't care much what ages I play with, so long as the players are working for a living.

I spent most of my life in 2nd edition.  I don't know the 3.5 rules intuitively yet, but I'm getting better at it.

I love role-playing, but I'm not comfortable doing voice-acting.  My previous DM said I was a "heavy _roll_ player."  I tend to play aggressive clerics -- lots of healing, summoning, and willingness to solve problems with a mace.  But I'll usually play whatever a party is lacking.

Love Planescape and Greyhawk.  Ptolus sounds awesome.  But I'd be happy to get into a Eberron game or anything else, so long as it's 3.5 rules.

Send me a PM here, or email enworld at outshine.com.  Thanks!

-Tony


----------



## Mean DM

*San Jose Group*

Greetings Aboyd! I am currently trying to set up a San Jose group if you are still interested.  I have three interested parties so far.  Check out this post to get of feel of where we are heading

http://dnd.meetup.com/7/boards/view/viewthread?thread=2206064

If you are interested, give out a shout at marktatkinson at sbcglobal dot com.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## aboyd

I'm interested.  I emailed you but it bounced.  Contact me.  I'm in.

-Tony


----------



## Mean DM

Email recieved and respond to. : )


----------

